
Men Are Better at Maps Until Women Take This Course - sohkamyung
http://nautil.us/issue/54/the-unspoken/men-are-better-at-maps-until-women-take-this-course-rp
======
greenyoda
Bad URL (redirects to nautil.us home page). The correct URL seems to be:

[http://nautil.us/issue/32/space/men-are-better-at-maps-
until...](http://nautil.us/issue/32/space/men-are-better-at-maps-until-women-
take-this-course)

